# The Great Escapists - Amazon Prime



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I noticed the great Escapists advertised on Amazon prime at the weekend and my 11 though it looked like the best thing on TV. We watched the first 2 episodes and I have to say although my son loved it I thought it was terrible. It was all the worst bits of Top Gear/Grand Tour (the terrible scripted accidents and Hammond pretending to be a total idiot) but on a desert Island. I don't really know what I was expecting, maybe a sort of desert island scrapheap challenge between Hammond and Tory Belleci but that we ended up with is a kind of comedy story which again in my opinion is total garbage and screams of desperation. I think its an opportunity missed to make an interesting program.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I sat through 3 episodes at the weekend due to rain and boredom - I certainly wouldn't recommend it to anyone!

It would be better if they spent more time looking at how things were constructed and the science/logic behind it as opposed to the poorly scripted fillers.

They may have got away with the format if it was a 60min one off, but not a run of episodes.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I agree,

I will watch the entire series just 'because' but Tory my favourite Mythbuster and one of the 3 amigos this should have been a fantastic series.

You don't see them actually build anything really. I have to wonder if this was actually aimed at kids?


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Was looking forward to watching it. haven't even made it through the 1st episode. Was terrible!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not the only one then - agree thought it was really poor. No focus on the building, just crap acting!


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I managed 10 mins , truly awful


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I agree, I managed 2 episodes, won’t be watching a third.


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

I _was _going to watch this. Thanks for the comments, shan't bother now.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Found this massively disappointing, don't really "get" the concept - won't be going to episode 2


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> I sat through 3 episodes at the weekend due to rain and boredom - I certainly wouldn't recommend it to anyone!
> 
> It would be better if they spent more time looking at how things were constructed and the science/logic behind it as opposed to the poorly scripted fillers.
> 
> ...


My kids love it so I guess so. As I think everyone is saying its a real missed opportunity for a myth busters type program based on how you could survive on a deserted island but its just about Hammond acting like an idiot.


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

It's crap for adults but my 13 yr old daughter loves it. 

If it gets her thinking about how stuff works then I will quite happily watch it with her. Its much better than the usual you tube rubbish she watches.


----------

